# Reading Vermont Castings Date Codes



## kwburn (Oct 13, 2007)

Trying to figure out the age of an Intrepid II 1308 model.
Date code on the back is 0601.

I searched old posts and someone suggested the the last 2 digits represent the year and the stove in question ended in 21 indicating 2001.  I have an Intrepid II with date code 0021 which could have been made in 2001 as I bought it as a leftover store display in 2003 or 2004.  But what would that make a stove with a date code ending in '01'?

*udpate* - after some digging around i see the 1308 was made from like 1990-1994 ish so i bet this stove was made in 1991.  since its only a 4 year range that gives me a good enough idea of how old the stove is so i'm all set either way.


----------



## Shari (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry for dredging up an old post but I have a similar question:  Then what is the manufacture date of a Resolute Acclaim with the manufacter date code of 0329?  Is it 1999?  The model number is 2490.

Shari


----------



## redhat (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't know for certain, but I'm guessing VC is using  the Julian calendar day for the first three digits and the year for the last digit. In your case, 0329 would indicate that it was made on the 32nd day of the year 1999.


----------



## Tech Dude (Dec 30, 2008)

Intrepid II 1308 date code 0601 means the 60th day of 1991.  I say 1991 as apposed to 2001 because that is during the life of the stove which was made from April 1990 through December 1994.  In January of 1995 the 2070 model was introduced.


----------



## Tech Dude (Dec 30, 2008)

You are right about the 2490 - the 32nd day of 1999.  Thank God the date code serial number system has changed as 2009 would have been somewhat confusing.


----------



## Redbear86 (Mar 17, 2012)

this one might be more confusing, resolute acclaim, 2490 11112?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Mar 17, 2012)

Redbear86 said:


> this one might be more confusing, resolute acclaim, 2490 11112?


 
Easy...that was made on the 111th day of 2012, or April 20 (next month).  How'd you get it installed before it was made?


----------



## Redbear86 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yea thats the problem, its not a 2012, maybe a 2002


----------

